# Crear una web porno



## No Registrado (7 Ago 2012)

Pues eso, ¿Alguien sabe si puede ser rentable?

-Dificultad para crearla.
-Licencias.
-Legalidad.
-Gratis o de pago. 
-Proveedores de "porno", etc.

¿Cómo lo véis?

El tema informático lo tendría cubierto, pero lo demás, no sé. Estoy informándome por internet.


----------



## Burbumático_borrado (7 Ago 2012)

Estará saturado pero tráfico tienen, que es lo que me importa ::


----------



## damnit (7 Ago 2012)

Si necesitas un socio, cuenta conmigo, podemos hablarlo. Hace tiempo pasé por encima por un proyecto de este tipo y no llegó a cuajar, pero me gustó mucho la idea.


----------



## chaber (7 Ago 2012)

Pagar por ver porno? ::


----------



## Zlatan (7 Ago 2012)

Serias productor/actor o seria algo mas tipo web de videos gratuitos que gana dinero con publicidad?

Si es lo primero,segun Torbe el mercado esta saturadisimo,de lo segundo ni idea.


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (7 Ago 2012)

yo me ofrezco como participante en bubbakkes y eyacular en el rostro de chicas frikis


----------



## angek (7 Ago 2012)

Si necesita algún actor - lo digo en serio - soy suficientemente feo, enano y polludo para garantizar el espectáculo. 

Puedo disfrazarme de prácticamente cualquier animal o vegetal.

Tengo debilidad hacia una parodia del Mago de Oz que, sorpresivamente, aún no se hecho en porno.


Edits: Aún no soy especialista en filias homosexuales masculinas. Viva la crisis.


----------



## Enterao (7 Ago 2012)

yo tambien follaria por un cuenco de arroz..


----------



## Gouel (7 Ago 2012)

Burbumático dijo:


> Pues eso, ¿Alguien sabe si puede ser rentable?
> 
> -Dificultad para crearla.
> -Licencias.
> ...



-Dificultad para crearla. Como todas las webs
-Licencias. Lo mesmo
-Legalidad. Identica a cualquier web
-Gratis o de pago. Ofrece contenido gratis y opciones para premium
-Proveedores de "porno", etc. Buf... miles. Como vas a enfocarla? SoftCore, hardcore, amateur, web cams...? Hay partners como X Art, Met Art... que te pueden ofrecer contenido de muy alta calidad gratis, y si quieres mas es de pago. Pero están en inglés, claro. Proveedores españoles, por ejemplo cumloader, Fakings...

Otra opción de rentabilizar las visitas es ofreciendo un sex shop, también hay proveedores que te lo hacen gratis (tu sexshop, por ejemplo)

Las opciones son cuasi ilimitadas. Con un tráfico alto puedes vender espacio publicitario mediante banners, con un PR elevado hay algunos que te pagan sólo por tener el enlace puesto en la web. (exponsor)

a que te refieres con tener el tema infórmatico "solucionado"? Tienes la web ya diseñada? el SEO?


----------



## individuo_caspas (7 Ago 2012)

Si necesitas un socio, eres serio y de barna, dame un toque.


----------



## angek (7 Ago 2012)

Por cierto, si se pone a ello, no ponga a catetos, como en Cumlouder.


----------



## damnit (7 Ago 2012)

angek dijo:


> Si necesita algún actor - lo digo en serio - soy suficientemente feo, enano y polludo para garantizar el espectáculo.
> 
> Puedo disfrazarme de prácticamente cualquier animal o vegetal.



cuando he leído esto creo que casi me caigo de la silla :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



angek dijo:


> Tengo debilidad hacia una parodia del Mago de Oz que, sorpresivamente, aún no se hecho en porno.



¿Cómo que no? busque bien, ande :X


----------



## Burbumático_borrado (7 Ago 2012)

damnit dijo:


> Si necesitas un socio, cuenta conmigo, podemos hablarlo. Hace tiempo pasé por encima por un proyecto de este tipo y no llegó a cuajar, pero me gustó mucho la idea.



Bueno, de momento es algo que tengo en la cabeza. Sobre todo para ganar un extra con algo que a uno le gusta ::


----------



## Burbumático_borrado (7 Ago 2012)

chaber dijo:


> Pagar por ver porno? ::



Hay gente muy rara en la red, ¿verdad?:XX:


----------



## angek (7 Ago 2012)

damnit dijo:


> ¿Cómo que no? busque bien, ande



Jure usted. 

Ni Mary Poppins ni el Wizard. 

Y he buscao.


----------



## Burbumático_borrado (7 Ago 2012)

angek dijo:


> Si necesita algún actor - lo digo en serio - soy suficientemente feo, enano y polludo para garantizar el espectáculo.
> 
> Puedo disfrazarme de prácticamente cualquier animal o vegetal.
> 
> ...



lo tendré en cuenta ::::::::::


----------



## Burbumático_borrado (7 Ago 2012)

Gouel dijo:


> -Dificultad para crearla. Como todas las webs
> -Licencias. Lo mesmo
> -Legalidad. Identica a cualquier web
> -Gratis o de pago. Ofrece contenido gratis y opciones para premium
> ...




Ey, gracias por la idea, shur.

Bueno, lo decía porque soy informático. La web la haría desde cero. Un coste que me quito.


----------



## Burbumático_borrado (7 Ago 2012)

individuo_caspas dijo:


> Si necesitas un socio, eres serio y de barna, dame un toque.



No soy de Barna pero gracias, lo tengo en cnueta.


----------



## Burbumático_borrado (7 Ago 2012)

Zlatan dijo:


> Serias productor/actor o seria algo mas tipo web de videos gratuitos que gana dinero con publicidad?
> 
> Si es lo primero,segun Torbe el mercado esta saturadisimo,de lo segundo ni idea.



Más tipo web.


----------



## Gouel (7 Ago 2012)

A mandar, si quieres mas detalles me mandas un privado. 
Podrías empezar con wordpress y ver si te vale la pena profesionalizarte, blogger también acepta porno y es gratis.


----------



## Mecanosfera (7 Ago 2012)

******************


----------



## Mecanosfera (7 Ago 2012)

Hace tiempo que no miro porno porque terminó por aburrirme, creo que todavía se puede dar el campanazo en ese campo mediante algnuna vuelta de tuerca innovadora que aporte algo más, aunque no se me ocurre el qué.
Yo apostaría por la hiper-especialización. El que es muy fetichista de algo, está dispuesto a pagar lo que sea si se le ofrece exactamente lo que busca. Por ejemplo los buscadores suelen ser muy cutres, muchas veces he encontrado lo que buscaba de casualidad en categorías que no le corresponden, está clasificado todo de modo muy simplón y a eso habría que darle una vuelta. Es un negocio seguro si lo haces con sentido...


----------



## Gji (7 Ago 2012)

Porno entre *minusválidos psíquicos y/o físicos*. Aunque los psíquicos es donde estaría la pasta.
Los físicos, pues otra sección, con mutilados, ciegos y ciegas y tal, tendría su éxito. (Hay mujeres que encuetran atractivo al tío ese sin piernas ni brazos.)
Hasta puede que el Ministerio de Igualdad y Servicios sociales (como sea su nombre exacto) te reconociese tu labor en dicho campo.

Y que no me venga nadie con que soy un cabrón. Los pobrecitos también tienen derecho a las relaciones sexuales.

P.D.: En este foro tendrías cantera (de los primeros, al menos.)

Y recordad que ahora no sólo hay minusválidos de esos dos tipos, también están los sensitivos.


----------



## damnit (7 Ago 2012)

Burbumático dijo:


> Bueno, de momento es algo que tengo en la cabeza. Sobre todo para ganar un extra con algo que a uno le gusta ::



vale, te reitero mi colaboración si la estimas oportuna.

En su día yo pensé en algo que es muy trillado pero que sigue con tirón: tener webcams, amateurs en su casa a las que se les paga al mes y el cliente paga por minutos observados. Sigue utilizándose mucho ahora mismo y se gana bastante dinero.


----------



## damnit (7 Ago 2012)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no miro porno porque terminó por aburrirme,



¿también dejo usted de apuñalarse la ingle? :8:


----------



## tica (7 Ago 2012)

Gouel dijo:


> A mandar, si quieres mas detalles me mandas un privado.
> Podrías empezar con wordpress y ver si te vale la pena profesionalizarte, blogger también acepta porno y es gratis.



Creo que blogger no acepta contenido porno, y si se dan cuenta, te acabarán cerrando el blog. Creo que para ese tipo de blogs se usa thumbnail, o algo así. Tampoco se puede poner adsense.


----------



## blomkvist (7 Ago 2012)

angek dijo:


> Si necesita algún actor - lo digo en serio - soy suficientemente feo, enano y polludo para garantizar el espectáculo.
> 
> Puedo disfrazarme de prácticamente cualquier animal o vegetal.
> 
> ...



omg :XX::XX::XX::XX: diossss, sin duda lo mejor del día!! llevo 10' riéndome en la oficina y llorando...no he podido leerlo en voz alta (para que supieran de q me reía) hasta pasado un rato
¿como se dan las gracias en este foro??


----------



## Burbumático_borrado (7 Ago 2012)

tica dijo:


> Creo que blogger no acepta contenido porno, y si se dan cuenta, te acabarán cerrando el blog. Creo que para ese tipo de blogs se usa thumbnail, o algo así. Tampoco se puede poner adsense.



Yo también lo creía pero si lo acepta.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (7 Ago 2012)

Porn Videos, Sex, XXX, Free Porn Tube - YouPorn

Para mi es la mejor


----------



## Burbumático_borrado (7 Ago 2012)

blomkvist dijo:


> omg :XX::XX::XX::XX: diossss, sin duda lo mejor del día!! llevo 10' riéndome en la oficina y llorando...no he podido leerlo en voz alta (para que supieran de q me reía) hasta pasado un rato
> ¿como se dan las gracias en este foro??









Dame un thank, shur ::


----------



## Burbumático_borrado (7 Ago 2012)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Porn Videos, Sex, XXX, Free Porn Tube - YouPorn
> 
> Para mi es la mejor



Sí, no está mal. Pero hay un güevo más, como xhamster, redtube, youyizz...


----------



## Burbumático_borrado (7 Ago 2012)

Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe cuánto suelen pagar los sponsor o publicistas en este tipo de webs?

Me valen también cifras de otras webs o foros de distinta temática.


----------



## Gji (7 Ago 2012)

Para mí Xvideos. 
Youporn tiene una estética de página chunga en la que te entran mil virus, que tira para atras.
En cuanto a contenido, pues supongo que serán similiares, no creo que haya algún tipo de porno que no se pueda encontrar en alguna de las dos.


----------



## Sombra (7 Ago 2012)

Osti, entras en la sección diariamente de emprendedores y encuentras dos contestaciones en cien hilos abiertos, entro hoy, veo la palabra porno y en menos de siete horas ya tiene cuatro páginas. Viva el carácter emprendedor de Spain! se nos ve el plumero!

Ahora volviendo al hilo del post: el tema está saturado, pero el producto si es original y SOBRETODO EXCLUSIVO y muy vicioso, seguro que se gana mucho dinero.
No hay mejor nichos de mercado que los temas tabus: prostitución, masajes eróticos, webs pornograficas-webcams-live-voyeur, etc etc


----------



## Lopedeberga (7 Ago 2012)

Muy buena idea, ya que la gente no puede trabajar, que por lo menos se pajee. Y el nombre ya lo tienes pensado? Un buen nombre es algo básico para cualquier andanza en estas u otras lides.


----------



## kirods (7 Ago 2012)

Hola, también es buena idea ofrecer a los clientes la posibilidad de rodar alguna escena con las chicas a cambio de remuneración.

Con que accedan un par de ellos al mes ya puedes ir tirando.
En una escena la chica costará unos 600-1000 euros. El cámara equipo..etc unos 400.

Puedes poner un precio cerrado de 2500-3000 euros y seguro que habría gente que lo pagaría.


----------



## Burbumático_borrado (7 Ago 2012)

kirods dijo:


> Hola, también es buena idea ofrecer a los clientes la posibilidad de rodar alguna escena con las chicas a cambio de remuneración.
> 
> Con que accedan un par de ellos al mes ya puedes ir tirando.
> En una escena la chica costará unos 600-1000 euros. El cámara equipo..etc unos 400.
> ...



Es buena idea,pero prefiero trabajar sin gente.Que luego todo son problemas.

Enviado desde mi GT-N7000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Geriatric (7 Ago 2012)

El porno es un mercado muy saturado en Internet.. tal vez el que más. La inmensa mayoría de gente ya sabe buscar y encontrar el porno que le satisface de forma gratuita.

Las únicos sitios web porno que dan dinero pertenecen a empresas que tienen cientos de páginas con dominios distintos enlazados entre sí.

Adelante si lo tienes claro, pero me parece que para entrar en el mundo del porno Online hay que entrar muy muy fuerte para que te resulte rentable.


----------



## JuanMacClane (7 Ago 2012)

Buenas, a ver si te sirve esto, hace poco ojeando en algunas paginas de crodfunding y financiación colectiva, había un proyecto de montar una productora X.

Hasta aquí todo normal, pero una de las ideas que tenían en mente era montar un videoclub online con sus producciones.

Supongo que esto está muy trillado pero si te sirve de ayuda, genial

Por otro lado creo que lo que quieres hacer es un portal de contenidos de terceros a lo que les compras el material (webcams, fotos,videos), ahi hay mucha competencia, y supongo que lo mas chungo es conseguir el tráfico suficiente (muchos de éstos están metidos en el mundillo porno y saben también como publicitarse por otros medios, se apoyan entre ellos ,etc)


----------



## killerdoll (8 Ago 2012)

Ponga ud. en su web escenas de violaciones( simuladas ...no se me espante ustet)`y/o sexo forzado......... triunfara como un campeon.

Good Lucky.


----------



## blomkvist (8 Ago 2012)

que tal el sexo entre curas? con eso te haces de oro


----------



## damnit (8 Ago 2012)

lisandrosuru dijo:


> Hamijo, qué tal especializarte en porno vintage (70's, 80's, 90's)?
> 
> El "mainstream" está saturado y hay muchos sitios grandes a los que dudo puedas llegar a competir.



a mí esa idea me mola, en lo personal y en lo profesional


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (8 Ago 2012)

Yo tengo desde hace algún tiempo una idea original, sobre un tipo de página de adultos que no se hace en españa ... Si alguien está interesado ...


----------



## Roger-That (9 Ago 2012)

angek dijo:


> Si necesita algún actor - lo digo en serio - soy suficientemente feo, enano y polludo para garantizar el espectáculo.
> 
> Puedo disfrazarme de prácticamente cualquier animal o vegetal.
> 
> ...



Joder lo que me he reído con esto. :XX: vaya crack! jajajaj

Te dejo unos scr1pts para webs porno (cams, pago, pornhubs, videosx, etc...)

http://www.mediaxxxscr1pt.com/
http://www.adultcamscr1pt.com/
http://www.adultwatchscr1pt.com/

(sustituye los números 1 por una "i", calopez tiene miedo de que le juankeen el foro)

Si los buscas los encuentras gratis crackeaos. A mí personalmente me cuesta unos 10 minutos montarlos en un server VPS baratillo (Precio: 7€/mes. y 10€/año el dominio)

Luego está el tema de SEO que para porno no es moco de pavo...

Lo más innovador que se puede montar es algo parecido a un CAM4.com Ese sitio *es la poya* (y el coño). Un modelo de negocio innovador cuando el porno parecia que era todo "más de lo mismo"....


----------



## almorcho (9 Ago 2012)

Hombre el espíritu hemprendedor que yo sepa no incluye jxxxr el trabajo de los demás. Lo suyo es que se contemple el coste de las herramientas para poner en marcha su idea.


----------



## HaPLo (11 Ago 2012)

Si aun sigues interesado te puedo contar mi experiencia.

Tenemos una red de paginas "porno" (y lo pongo entre comillas por que son paginas para adultos pero no ofrecen contenido si no servicios) y sinceramente, en este mundo es realmente complicado conseguir beneficios.

Lo primero y mas importante es que no basta con crear una web porno y empezar a ganar dinero, ya que eso es practicamente imposible a menos que ofrezcas algo medianamente diferente, pero supongo que eso ya lo sabes. Por otro lado vete con mucho ojo si lo que quieres es crear una web de videos en streaming que sea gratuita por que te van a comer los gastos y la gente por la general no esta como para hacer click en los anuncios (este para mi es el error mas grave, a menos que tengas un trafico de cientos de miles de usuarios mensuales, no sale rentable financiar la web mediante publicidad).

En nuestro caso tenemos aproximadamente 1.000.000 de usuarios unicos mensuales en la pagina con mas exito y conseguimos que la pagina se mantenga, pero no todo es de color de rosa ya que tenemos que pagar bastante en conseguir publicidad (Google por ejemplo suele discriminar bastante este tipo de webs de manera que es complicado posicionarse organicamente, por no hablar de que las posiciones mas altas suelen estar copadas por las empresas mas grandes, de manera que usamos otro tipo de empresas para publicitarnos). 

Finalmente, destacar que si lo que pretendes es revender servicios de terceros, preparate para frustrarte aun mas ya que las comisiones que ofrecen son de risa. Nosotros estuvimos asociados un tiempo con una empresa de webcams y nos fuimos a los pocos meses ya que no solo perdiamos ventas, si no que las pocas que conseguiamos a traves de la empresa externa no llegaba ni para pagar el volumen de trafico.

Un saludo y suerte con tu aventura, si tienes mas dudas mandame un MP y te sigo comentando


----------



## Burbumático_borrado (11 Ago 2012)

Sí. Ya veo que la cosa está jodida. En fín, pensé que con la crisis la gente se pajea más::

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Q7emSPYAozE?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## capitantortilla (12 Ago 2012)

Puedes filmar castings de actrices amateur y asi por lo menos pinchas, digo yo.


----------



## JuanMacClane (12 Ago 2012)

Burbumático dijo:


> Sí. Ya veo que la cosa está jodida. En fín, pensé que con la crisis la gente se pajea más::
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Q7emSPYAozE?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>




Se pajea pero no paga, que es el quid


----------



## YESWICAY (30 Sep 2012)

*Asi*



Vicent74 dijo:


> Yo tengo desde hace algún tiempo una idea original, sobre un tipo de página de adultos que no se hace en españa ... Si alguien está interesado ...



Se puede saber de que se trata, yo estoy en lo mismo busco ideas


----------



## Samanta (22 Oct 2012)

Gouel dijo:


> -Dificultad para crearla. Como todas las webs
> -Licencias. Lo mesmo
> -Legalidad. Identica a cualquier web
> -Gratis o de pago. Ofrece contenido gratis y opciones para premium
> ...



se nota que eres un experto pajillero


----------



## luismarple (22 Oct 2012)

Gji dijo:


> Porno entre *minusválidos psíquicos y/o físicos*. Aunque los psíquicos es donde estaría la pasta.
> Los físicos, pues otra sección, con mutilados, ciegos y ciegas y tal, tendría su éxito. (Hay mujeres que encuetran atractivo al tío ese sin piernas ni brazos.)
> *Hasta puede que el Ministerio de Igualdad y Servicios sociales (como sea su nombre exacto) te reconociese tu labor en dicho campo.
> *
> ...



Si, tiene toda la pinta. Con un poco de suerte conseguirás que alguna ministra de igualdad o alguna pollada por el estilo termine exigiendo tu castración física en una plaza pública.


----------



## luismarple (22 Oct 2012)

capitantortilla dijo:


> Puedes filmar castings de actrices amateur y asi por lo menos pinchas, digo yo.



Nadie es tonto, por lo general en los castings de películas porno si eres un desconocido total te exigen acudir con pareja.

Que me lo ha contado el amigo de un amigo que una vez hablando con uno...


----------



## JohnDoe (23 Oct 2012)

Gji dijo:


> Porno entre *minusválidos psíquicos y/o físicos*. Aunque los psíquicos es donde estaría la pasta.
> Los físicos, pues otra sección, con mutilados, ciegos y ciegas y tal, tendría su éxito. (Hay mujeres que encuetran atractivo al tío ese sin piernas ni brazos.)
> Hasta puede que el Ministerio de Igualdad y Servicios sociales (como sea su nombre exacto) te reconociese tu labor en dicho campo.
> 
> ...



Eso es un delito castigado muy severamente...


----------



## Mulder (23 Oct 2012)

luismarple dijo:


> Nadie es tonto, por lo general en los castings de películas porno si eres un desconocido total te exigen acudir con pareja.
> 
> Que me lo ha contado el amigo de un amigo que una vez hablando con uno...



¿Y al final que decisión tomaste? :fiufiu:


----------



## Sombra (23 Oct 2012)

Yo tengo curiosidad por el tráfico diario de webs como putalocura.com. Deben estar cercanos a los 150mil visitas/día.


----------



## Whiskyleaks (26 Oct 2012)

Yo tuve una página porno de webcams pero la cerré por varios motivos:

- El proveedor de contenido, que hasta ese momento había pagado puntualmente, empezó a tardar en pagar para finalmente dejar de hacerlo. Se trata de Redsponsor, que es del mismo dueño que Electronica2050.

- La caída de ingresos. Hace tres años, se podía ganar dinero con relativa facilidad, pero últimamente, llegaba para cubrir gastos y poco más.

Montar la página con contenido de terceros es relativamente sencillo y barato, y su mantenimiento no tiene grandes gastos; el grueso de la inversión es en publicidad. Confiaba en que con el tiempo la gente conocería la página y necesitaría gastar menos, pero no fue así y llegó un momento en que salía lo comido por lo servido.

Tal vez si me hubiera renovado introduciendo nuevo contenido podría haberla seguido manteniendo, pero es difícil si no lo "produces" tú mismo. Con todo el porno gratuito que hay en la red, es difícil conseguir que alguien pague por hacerse pajillas.


----------



## ubuntuniche (18 Abr 2013)

*Ofreco idea*



Burbumático dijo:


> Pues eso, ¿Alguien sabe si puede ser rentable?
> 
> -Dificultad para crearla.
> -Licencias.
> ...



Yo ofrezco mi idea gratis a un creador serio de una pagina web erótica. Le daría mi creatividad con cierta continuidad. Y no quiero una pela por ello. Lo hago por puro orgullo. Lo discutimos si te interesa.
dejarlosdibujitosanimados@gmail.com


----------



## caraculo (18 Abr 2013)

El tema porno esta saturado, hace años se ganaba pasta, pero las redes tube hundieron las ventas. 
Tengo una red porno con unas 600.000 mensuales que no saca ni para el hosting, a estas alturas no aconsejaría a nadie meterse en el tema. Hace 3 años mi consejo hubiera sido otro.


----------



## Fuego azul (18 Abr 2013)

caraculo dijo:


> El tema porno esta saturado, hace años se ganaba pasta, pero las redes tube hundieron las ventas.
> Tengo una red porno con unas 600.000 mensuales que no saca ni para el hosting, a estas alturas no aconsejaría a nadie meterse en el tema. Hace 3 años mi consejo hubiera sido otro.



Acabo de ver las webs de tu firma e impresionante, hamijo, le das a todo


----------



## muyuu (18 Abr 2013)

Puede perfectamente funcionar aunque el mercado ya sea competitivo.

Si te lo curras y lo haces bien.

¿Qué puedes aportar personalmente a la empresa? El principal obstáculo que tienen muchos empresarios web es que ni ponen _know-how_ ni ponen pasta.


----------



## Enterao (18 Abr 2013)

lo unico qe da pasta es lo de los pedofilos ....pero ya sabes lo que hay y donde puedes acabar.... casi mejor el trafico de drogas...tiene menos condena..

el resto esta saturado con lo que dicen portube, fuckttube , xvids,...todo gratis..


----------



## ubuntuniche (21 Abr 2013)

*Listo*



ubuntuniche dijo:


> Yo ofrezco mi idea gratis a un creador serio de una pagina web erótica. Le daría mi creatividad con cierta continuidad. Y no quiero una pela por ello. Lo hago por puro orgullo. Lo discutimos si te interesa.
> dejarlosdibujitosanimados@gmail.com



Gracias de todas formas. Ya encontré uno. La idea es promover la relación del blanco con la negra que apenas está utilizada, es nueva y sexy.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Abr 2013)

caraculo dijo:


> El tema porno esta saturado, hace años se ganaba pasta, pero las redes tube hundieron las ventas.
> Tengo una red porno con unas 600.000 mensuales que no saca ni para el hosting, a estas alturas no aconsejaría a nadie meterse en el tema. Hace 3 años mi consejo hubiera sido otro.



No estoy de acuerdo contigo en algunas cosas, lo que si esta saturado es el mismo modelo que se ha seguido durante estos años (galerias fotos o videos, foros de escorts, de consumidores de sexo profesional etc ) todos estos modelos estan agotados y se necesita desde hace tiempo un cambio bastante importante, pero me da que la gente que trabaja en ese sector no pasa de ser los tipicos diseñadores web o los que adaptan scripts.

Sigo pensando que las nuevas tecnologias (HTML5 + diseño movil mas diseño nativo) permite realizar otro tipos de aplicaciones webs que pueden funcionar bien y quien lo haga y de con ello, puede llegar a ganar dinero.

Hay que cambiar el chip y cambiar la filosofia, antigua y caduca de este sector.


----------



## tica (24 Abr 2013)

No tengo ni idea de como estará el tema. Hace un tiempo me ofrecieron llevar la gestión de un sexshop online trabajando con base de dropshipping (inicialmente), pero dije que no. Primero porque mas vale hacer una cosa bien que dos mal. Y segundo porque me temo que posicionar un sexshop online debe estar bastante complicado, aunque no me he parado a mirarlo, la verdad.


----------



## enladrillador (24 Abr 2013)

Tienes que hacer algo diferente.

Ofrecer por ejemplo videos gratis en HD? No hay nada de eso aún. Si me apuras hasta en 3D, ya hay mucha tele en 3d, pero porno en 3d hay algo?

Tambien podrías hacer de torbe pero buscando otro mercado, osea grabar tus videos y subirlos. Hasta si me apuras participar con los usuarios, y cada X tiempo grabar una escenita con ellos, y una señorita de alquiler, y luego venderla.

Luego esta el tema hacer algo innovador, estilo cuando salio cam4, chatroulette, o cosas así, diferente a todo lo anterior, pero con la misma base.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2013 at 12:42 ----------




Sombra dijo:


> Yo tengo curiosidad por el tráfico diario de webs como putalocura.com. Deben estar cercanos a los 150mil visitas/día.



Posiblemente bastantes más...

mira a ver en alexa que dice, no se que algoritmo tienen los cabrones pero es bastante fiable.


----------



## luismarple (24 Abr 2013)

Para hacerte un hueco en ese campo, como en todos, debes ofrecer contenido original. Esto es, hacer algo que no hace nadie. El problema con el porno es que ya está todo visto. Aunque mira el torbe, haciendo algo diferente ha dado un pelotazo.


----------



## krlm00 (24 Abr 2013)

Yo creo que el porno en 3D triunfaría. Se han vendido un montón de teles con 3D que nadie les da uso porque no hay contenidos. 

Y la inversión tampoco es mucha, una videocámara baratita para empezar 600-1000€ y la web.


----------



## Kamikaze@ (19 May 2013)

Yo creo que la única forma de rentabilizar porno es hacer contenido de calidad (webs como Bangbros, Brazzers, Realitykings, Naughty America, etc. llevan años). Resulta obvio, pero es que ya está TODO inventado. 

Hace poco me enteré de que hay hasta cams en las que te compras un aparatito para meter la picha, la de la cam tiene otro con forma fálicas y tu sientes en tu picha lo que ella haga a su aparato.


----------



## sanzjm (19 May 2013)

Kamikaze@ dijo:


> Yo creo que la única forma de rentabilizar porno es hacer contenido de calidad (webs como Bangbros, Brazzers, Realitykings, Naughty America, etc. llevan años). Resulta obvio, pero es que ya está TODO inventado.
> 
> Hace poco me enteré de que hay hasta cams en las que te compras un aparatito para meter la picha, la de la cam tiene otro con forma fálicas y tu sientes en tu picha lo que ella haga a su aparato.



Jaja q bueno...


----------



## Lobo_veloz (19 May 2013)

Kamikaze@ dijo:


> Yo creo que la única forma de rentabilizar porno es hacer contenido de calidad (webs como Bangbros, Brazzers, Realitykings, Naughty America, etc. llevan años). Resulta obvio, pero es que ya está TODO inventado.
> 
> Hace poco me enteré de que hay hasta cams en las que te compras un aparatito para meter la picha, la de la cam tiene otro con forma fálicas y tu sientes en tu picha lo que ella haga a su aparato.



Pasamos del cibertron al cipotron...:XX:
creo que hay mucha competencia en el sector.


----------



## kudeiro (19 May 2013)

eso es como en aquel episodio de The Big Bang Theory donde inventan bocas de latex para hacer morreos telemáticos con lengua


----------



## Canarias al Sol (23 May 2013)

Sea como fuere, lo cierto es que la pornografía es todo un negocio. No sé ni cuantos miles de millones de euros mueve al año, pero superaba con creces el PIB de muchos países del mundo.


----------



## tica (23 May 2013)

Y lo de la astrologia y el tarot también. Creo que en vez de haberme dedicado a vender "pulseritas", mejor me habia montado un ecommerce de amuletos y cartas del tarot y cosas de esas.


----------



## JuanMacClane (24 May 2013)

tica dijo:


> Y lo de la astrologia y el tarot también. Creo que en vez de haberme dedicado a vender "pulseritas", mejor me habia montado un ecommerce de amuletos y cartas del tarot y cosas de esas.



¿Y un tarot porno?


----------



## Kuja (24 May 2013)

Yo cuento con una negra gorda, que podríamos hacer que se vendiera?


----------

